# Trader Joe's



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi, I am Godiva, Mia's Mommy and also a Trader Joe's Addict! lol!!

Ever since I discovered Trader Joe's, it has revolutionized my grocery shopping experience. I LOVE going inside my Trader Joe's and can spend a loonngggg time there! I enjoy the whole vibe of the store and the great employees who work there- they have got to be the nicest people on earth! They are positive, helpful and always up for a good conversation! Yes, I love chatting with their staff! LOL! I also indulge myself at their tasting station too, they always have yummy stuff and good coffee! 

But, seems like all my friends and family prefer Whole Foods? I am like the odd one out b/c of my love for Trader Joe's. 

Technically, I should be more favorable twd Whole Foods since I modeled for them before but I cant bring myself to understand the hype? :brownbag: I will concede that Whole Foods has wonderful flower arrangements and I love getting a bouquet for the home on weekends, and they are fresh too! :wub: But other than that, I buy all my organic items, meats and fruits from Trader Joe's and I like how Trader Joe's support local farmers.

Any other Trader Joe fans out there?? Hope I am not alone!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I absolutely LOVE Trader Joes. It's my biggest complaint about the area where I live (in fact, it tops the list) that there is NO TRADER JOES HERE. I have to drive 45 minutes to the closest one. 

I love how cheap it is and like you, can spend hours in there. Love the meats and cheeses. I don't usually get a lot of fruit there but love their bread and tortillas. And their frozen section? LOVE IT.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ Yes! I feel like I get so much out of it for my money than at Whole Foods?! Their selection of cheese is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G! I am addicted to their frozen section. I even buy their Asian stuff too (like shrimp fried rice) which my mom teases me about all the time b/c I am Asian. LOL..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Alice, I'm with you on this one. I discovered Trader Joe's when I was on a shoot in Massachusetts. I would have the hotel van take me over to buy things to bring back to my room and later home. I don't have Trader Joes near me (there's one downtown but it's mobbed)...though rumor has it that there may be one a block away from me in a new building that's going up. Otherwise I drive to NJ to hit the Trader Joe's there...along with Costco's, Target, etc., which aren't in Manhattan. Trader Joe's is so cheap on cereals, nuts, chocolates (personal favorite) and other foods and really great prepared foods and drinks. I don't get Whole Foods either (unless it's someone's only organic store) since it's super expensive and too big...I too like the friendly feel of TJ. I'm lucky enough to live a block from Fairway which to those of you outside this area is a great, huge fresh produce, meats, fish you name it market with an entire second floor of health foods. They have it all with mostly good prices and have expanded to NJ and Long Island. But I'm also a big farm market girl this time of year. Can't beat that.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

No Trader's Joe in my small town but my daughter loves the one that just opened last year in her town. She also like the people that work there too~~~they must stress friendliness and being happy!!!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Sue, I LOVE Farmers Market too! I LOVE going to Union Sq and I can spend a long time there. I even wear wedges just for that..haha...Half of the time I dont know what I am buying though but I buy it anyways b/c it looks/smells good..lol..then my husband asks me what I bought and I say "I dont know but look its pretty!" LOL!
Do you work in arts? you mentioned shoot in MA?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

It's a bummer b/c we don't have a Trader Joe's anywhere close by. We have no choice but to go to Whole Foods. Although we have quite a few country type/farmer grocery stores in the area. Thank goodness they are stocked up on lots lof natural/organic products. Whole Foods by us is always packed so if they ever opened a Trader Joe's I think it would certainly thrive....hopefully one day!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 28 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823253


> No Trader's Joe in my small town but my daughter loves the one that just opened last year in her town. She also like the people that work there too~~~they must stress friendliness and being happy!!!!![/B]


Aww..Dianne, one of these days you have to walk into one! The people there are really happy, all the time! They ring bells too which makes me giggle...hehe...i remember during Christmas, the employees dress up as Santa too, while doing their regular tasks, very funny!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Aug 28 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823255


> It's a bummer b/c we don't have a Trader Joe's anywhere close by. We have no choice but to go to Whole Foods. Although we have quite a few country type/farmer grocery stores in the area. Thank goodness they are stocked up on lots lof natural/organic products. Whole Foods by us is always packed so if they ever opened a Trader Joe's I think it would certainly thrive....hopefully one day![/B]


Trader Joe's has really good and CHEAP wine too, btw!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 28 2009, 11:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823254


> Sue, I LOVE Farmers Market too! I LOVE going to Union Sq and I can spend a long time there. I even wear wedges just for that..haha...Half of the time I dont know what I am buying though but I buy it anyways b/c it looks/smells good..lol..then my husband asks me what I bought and I say "I dont know but look its pretty!" LOL!
> Do you work in arts? you mentioned shoot in MA?[/B]


I'm a video producer. Nothing glamorous, mostly educational and medical videos at this point in my life. I direct, write and supervise my edits. Once stop shopping. LOL. Used to work in news and networks but you don't have a life doing that. I love my clients so this is best.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ Very Nice!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I think that was one of the biggest mistakes about moving away from southern California. I lived in Ventura County. I used to LOVE Trader Joe's We'd go there about once a month and just load up on all kinds of yummy stuff. I miss it so much. The nearest one to here is in Seattle, 500 miles away... :smmadder:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 28 2009, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823258


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Aug 28 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823255





> It's a bummer b/c we don't have a Trader Joe's anywhere close by. We have no choice but to go to Whole Foods. Although we have quite a few country type/farmer grocery stores in the area. Thank goodness they are stocked up on lots lof natural/organic products. Whole Foods by us is always packed so if they ever opened a Trader Joe's I think it would certainly thrive....hopefully one day![/B]


Trader Joe's has really good and CHEAP wine too, btw!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Love TJ's!! I shop there regularly.

Whole Foods is way too hyped up, IMO. Here we call it "whole Paycheck" lol. I think their prices are outrageous.

TJ's here in MA doesn't sell alcohol. Grocery stores in MA cannot sell alcohol by law. It can only be sold in a liquor store.

A few TJ's favs of mine: their bags of organic apples (which are imported--are organic imports legit? I was wondering), their vanilla extract is SO cheap and 100% natural (no alcohols), their frozen Italian meatballs. Was taking their women's 1-a-day vitamins for a while, love the kids items like mac & cheese and cookies that are all natural.

I go weekly and leave with a cart full!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I guess Trader Joe's is not as omnipresent as Whole Foods..hehe.

One of the many reasons I love TJ is b/c of all their unique things...For example, I LOVE their _"Spinach and Chive Linguine Pasta"_ If anyone goes there, you should try it! I am not big on pasta but I do like the taste of this one!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 28 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823264


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 28 2009, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823258





> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Aug 28 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823255





> It's a bummer b/c we don't have a Trader Joe's anywhere close by. We have no choice but to go to Whole Foods. Although we have quite a few country type/farmer grocery stores in the area. Thank goodness they are stocked up on lots lof natural/organic products. Whole Foods by us is always packed so if they ever opened a Trader Joe's I think it would certainly thrive....hopefully one day![/B]


Trader Joe's has really good and CHEAP wine too, btw!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Love TJ's!! I shop there regularly.

Whole Foods is way too hyped up, IMO. Here we call it "whole Paycheck" lol. I think their prices are outrageous.

TJ's here in MA doesn't sell alcohol. Grocery stores in MA cannot sell alcohol by law. It can only be sold in a liquor store.

A few TJ's favs of mine: their bags of organic apples (which are imported--are organic imports legit? I was wondering), their vanilla extract is SO cheap and 100% natural (no alcohols), their frozen Italian meatballs. Was taking their women's 1-a-day vitamins for a while, love the kids items like mac & cheese and cookies that are all natural.

I go weekly and leave with a cart full!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I LOVE their frozen meatball too!! LOL!!

Their Maryland crab cake is also sooooo good! I have served that at parties @ my home before and pp thought it was from a restaurant (LOL!) Nope!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I feel left out! :bysmilie: 

Trader Joe's come to PR! B)


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Haha, I work at TJs. Started in October of 07  It is a pretty great place. I LOVE the desserts...by far my favorite, but I have a sweet tooth. We can't sell wine in grocery stores in MD either so we don't have that where I am. They always tease me a work because I pretty consitently get the frozen french toast for my lunch...comlete with the frozen chocolate chip cookie dough. 

Their dog food SUCKS though. That is my one complaint, but they don't ever listen to me. I have been known to tell people not to buy our dog food. lol


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Aug 28 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823273


> I feel left out! :bysmilie:
> 
> Trader Joe's come to PR! B)[/B]


Awww..Daisy!! Do you like coffee??

QUOTE (k9Cracker @ Aug 28 2009, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823286


> Haha, I work at TJs. Started in October of 07  It is a pretty great place. I LOVE the desserts...by far my favorite, but I have a sweet tooth. We can't sell wine in grocery stores in MD either so we don't have that where I am. They always tease me a work because I pretty consitently get the frozen french toast for my lunch...comlete with the frozen chocolate chip cookie dough.
> 
> Their dog food SUCKS though. That is my one complaint, but they don't ever listen to me. I have been known to tell people not to buy our dog food. lol[/B]


WOW, you work there?? I know I love you already!! LOL!!! I seriously love all TJ's employees, they are the nicest pp, it must be a good company to work for b/c their workplace morale is HIGH!!!! One time I was looking for their pre prepared food and it leaked..this lady came from no where and came to my aid. She then went to the back, got a whole roll of towels, helped me,and wrapped each and every one of my items in plastic so it wont leak. I was like wow, thats some service! i didnt even ask her to do all that. She gave me hand wipes too!! how nice is that?


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 28 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823264


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 28 2009, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823258





> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Aug 28 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823255





> It's a bummer b/c we don't have a Trader Joe's anywhere close by. We have no choice but to go to Whole Foods. Although we have quite a few country type/farmer grocery stores in the area. Thank goodness they are stocked up on lots lof natural/organic products. Whole Foods by us is always packed so if they ever opened a Trader Joe's I think it would certainly thrive....hopefully one day![/B]


Trader Joe's has really good and CHEAP wine too, btw!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Love TJ's!! I shop there regularly.

Whole Foods is way too hyped up, IMO. Here we call it "whole Paycheck" lol. I think their prices are outrageous.

TJ's here in MA doesn't sell alcohol. Grocery stores in MA cannot sell alcohol by law. It can only be sold in a liquor store.

A few TJ's favs of mine: their bags of organic apples (which are imported--are organic imports legit? I was wondering), their vanilla extract is SO cheap and 100% natural (no alcohols), their frozen Italian meatballs. Was taking their women's 1-a-day vitamins for a while, love the kids items like mac & cheese and cookies that are all natural.

I go weekly and leave with a cart full!
[/B][/QUOTE]


TJ's actually does sell alcohol in Massachusetts. Some of them don't but the one in Cambridge and the one on Beacon street in Brookline do for sure. They are famous for two buck chuck! 

I actually much prefer Whole Foods to Trader Joes. Our Trader Joe's never have great produce. I think that it is great for dried fruits, mixed nuts and frozen foods but the rest of the stuff there I'm not super fond of. Whole Foods has a much better selection of fruits/veggies and fresh meats but part of this may be because I am going to smallish stores located right in the city so their produce department is not big. I live about two blocks from a Trader Joe's so I do stop in there occasionally when I need some produce instead of driving to Whole Foods because it is better than the regular grocery store!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Aug 28 2009, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823314


> TJ's actually does sell alcohol in Massachusetts. Some of them don't but the one in Cambridge and the one on Beacon street in Brookline do for sure. They are famous for two buck chuck!
> 
> I actually much prefer Whole Foods to Trader Joes. Our Trader Joe's never have great produce. I think that it is great for dried fruits, mixed nuts and frozen foods but the rest of the stuff there I'm not super fond of. Whole Foods has a much better selection of fruits/veggies and fresh meats but part of this may be because I am going to smallish stores located right in the city so their produce department is not big. I live about two blocks from a Trader Joe's so I do stop in there occasionally when I need some produce instead of driving to Whole Foods because it is better than the regular grocery store![/B]


My TJ has great selection of fresh produce and fruits. Weird. Maybe not all TJ carry the same things.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so lucky because my hospital (where I work, not committed or anything) is right smack between a Whole Foods (whole paycheck) and a Trader Joes. I have to say I totally favor Trader Joes! Not as upscale as WF, but way better pricing and interesting products. We are also very lucky here in Thousand Oaks we have a beautiful Farmers Market every Thursday night. Being in California, specifically Ventura county, we have access to some of the best produce in the country! 

Especially love all the nuts and nibbles, pasta arrabiata, veggie egg rolls, fire reasted balsamic vegtables, and who dosen't love TWO BUCK CHUCK!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Aug 28 2009, 08:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823262


> I think that was one of the biggest mistakes about moving away from southern California. I lived in Ventura County. I used to LOVE Trader Joe's We'd go there about once a month and just load up on all kinds of yummy stuff. I miss it so much. The nearest one to here is in Seattle, 500 miles away... :smmadder:[/B]


Hey! Where in Ventura County did you live, we might have been neighbors!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Aug 28 2009, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823319


> I am so lucky because my hospital (where I work, not committed or anything) is right smack between a Whole Foods (whole paycheck) and a Trader Joes. I have to say I totally favor Trader Joes! Not as upscale as WF, but way better pricing and interesting products. We are also very lucky here in Thousand Oaks we have a beautiful Farmers Market every Thursday night. Being in California, specifically Ventura county, we have access to some of the best produce in the country!
> 
> Especially love all the nuts and nibbles, pasta arrabiata, veggie egg rolls, fire reasted balsamic vegtables, and who dosen't love TWO BUCK CHUCK!![/B]


Me Me! I love Two Buck Chuck!! LOL!!! I cook with them too, delish!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

LOVE Trader Joe's. We really only shop there for groceries. We will occasionally make a trip to the regular grocery store, but not often.

We tried out Whole Foods last week and couldn't stand it! It was WAY too expensive, the people shopping were rude, you had no room to move and there was no one around. As a whole it sucked! Alex said he'd give it a 4.5 out of 10. 

Our TJ's has fabulous produce. I love their frozen Mac & Cheese.  The spices there are incredibly reasonable too. Alex loves their peanut butter and stocks up on it. Their cornbread is so good (I think I always have at least 2 in my cupboard). The frozen rice is great too. So quick & easy! Frozen veggies and fruits are a great deal too. I just love TJ's and I'm very lucky, we have 2 within 20 minutes of my house. Looks like I'm an addict too Alice!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I like Trader Joe's, too. They have an awesome selection of prepackaged frozen foods, but I try to avoid these types of foods, since I prefer to make most of my foods from scratch. But they do carry delicious coffee, and I get my coconut milk from TJ's. I also agree that the workers are really friendly. A worker at TJ's actually recommended Fage Greek yogurt to me, which is my absolute favorite yogurt. 

I do, however, prefer local farmers' markets and Whole Foods. I'm always able to find items at farmers' markets and Whole Foods that I'm unable to find at TJ's. Maybe it's just my Whole Foods, but I find the employees at the one I frequent exceptionally friendly and always willing to help. It does get a little crowded, but then again, so does TJ's.  

With that said, just make sure you read labels before purchasing. I believe some foods/ingredients from TJ's and Whole Foods are imported from China.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

No TJ in FL.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 28 2009, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823357


> No TJ in FL.[/B]




TJ please come to FL. No wholefoods either in my part of FL. I'm missing out on a lot. :smmadder:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Add me to the list of Trader Joe's & Farmers Market fans. I can't believe it took me so long, but now that I don't work and have time to really shop and compare, nothing beats Trader Joe's for quality, variety, price and great customer service!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I like Trader Joe's overall, but the one near me is pretty small and has hardly any produce. My favorite Trader Joe items, even though I can't eat them anymore since going gluten/dairy free: 

Frozen Alsatian Tarts, with creme fraiche/ham/gruyere cheese/carmelized onions. They are to die for.
Frozen chocolate croissants that you leave out to rise at night and bake first thing in the morning. Yum.
Frozen Sweet Potato Fries. Good stuff.

And Two Buck Chuck of course. 

I don't buy my coffee there, because I like Intelligentsia Organic Black Cat espresso the best. They roast it the same day they ship it. I buy it online.

My local Whole Foods is pretty unique because it was a local gourmet Farmer's Market before Whole Food's bought them out. It has a huge selection of produce, and much of it is from local farms, and a huge selection of ethnic foods. I also buy directly from a local farmer, and I buy a few things in bulk from amazon.com, because some pantry items are much cheaper to buy in bulk online than in stores 

Yes, Whole Foods can be expensive and you still have to read every label, but my Whole Foods recently LOWERED their prices on some items, and they have a large gluten-free section. The manager is really making an effort to support our local farmers and merchants. It is only 1 mile from my apartment, so I really have no reason to complain. I've been shopping there regularly for 15 years.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I am surrounded by TJs (there are some in every direction and in between to me).

I like their stuff.

I also love Whole Foods but the prices are a bit much for feeding my family of 5 (hungry teens and high prices don't mix!).

My favorite place for produce is a farm about 20minutes away.


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I love, love, LOVE Trader Joe's. We don't have one in Honolulu but whenever I go to the mainland, I always try to shop at a Trader Joe's. I always come home with a suitcase that's way too heavy.

Whole Foods opened here last year. They're okay but I find them over priced.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

I love TJ. Have you ever purchased items and your total came out to a dollar amount with no change? This has only happended to me once. My total came out to $72.00. They make a big to do, ring a bell, yell, etc. and get a special bag. That was fun.

We have a Whole Foods about a block away. I go there when I need something very specific for a recipe. 

I am joining a coop in my area (http://www.weaversway.coop). I am sure they have something like this in other states. They have relationships established with local farmers and butchers. We also have Reading Termainal Market. For foodies visiting Philadelphia it is a great place to stop by. 

-Rita


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 28 2009, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823384


> I like Trader Joe's overall, but the one near me is pretty small and has hardly any produce. My favorite Trader Joe items, even though I can't eat them anymore since going gluten/dairy free:
> 
> Frozen Alsatian Tarts, with creme fraiche/ham/gruyere cheese/carmelized onions. They are to die for.
> Frozen chocolate croissants that you leave out to rise at night and bake first thing in the morning. Yum.
> ...


You have to try the gluten free frozen panckes! They are awesome!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Aug 28 2009, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823319


> I am so lucky because my hospital (*where I work, not committed or anything)*[/B]


Pam, I JUST noticed you wrote that....LOL!!!!!! You are too much sometimes, but I love it! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 


QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 28 2009, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823336


> I do, however, prefer local farmers' markets and Whole Foods. I'm always able to find items at farmers' markets and Whole Foods that I'm unable to find at TJ's. Maybe it's just my Whole Foods, but I find the employees at the one I frequent exceptionally friendly and always willing to help. It does get a little crowded, but then again, so does TJ's.
> 
> With that said, just make sure you read labels before purchasing. I believe some foods/ingredients from TJ's and Whole Foods are imported from China.[/B]


Yea, actually the service at my local Whole Food is not bad! People were helpful, never had a bad experience yet. When I saw the poster of myself there one employee actually offered to go get a ladder, climb to the top to rip off that wall size poster of their wall. LOL. * For free! *I thought that was pretty good customer service!! 
I dont mind the crowd at my Whole Food...it only gets annoying if I am in a rush but other than that, it is no biggie. I just prefer Trader Joe's because the atmosphere and vibe of shopping there is fun and products are unique. Whole Food's price and crowd are not my concerns at all.

Thanks for the tip on the labels. I read the labels but is there a reason why you avoid goods imported from China? Does this go for all goods or certain ones? 99% of everything now is Made in China so if there are specific things you feel I should avoid, that would be a great help!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

LOVE TJ's! Love it love it love it!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Aug 28 2009, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823331


> Looks like I'm an addict too Alice![/B]


Yes you are Mandy! lol!! Welcome to the club!

QUOTE (tamizami @ Aug 28 2009, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823369


> Add me to the list of Trader Joe's & Farmers Market fans. I can't believe it took me so long, but now that I don't work and have time to really shop and compare, nothing beats Trader Joe's for quality, variety, price and great customer service![/B]


Tami, you are in too!! Woo Hoo!! haha

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 28 2009, 05:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823384


> Frozen Alsatian Tarts, with creme fraiche/ham/gruyere cheese/carmelized onions. They are to die for.
> Frozen chocolate croissants that you leave out to rise at night and bake first thing in the morning. Yum.
> Frozen Sweet Potato Fries. Good stuff.
> 
> ...


Suzan, those look GOOD! I actually have not tried their deserts or croissants...haha..I am not usually into sweet stuff except chocolate but I will try those next time I go!

I am googling the coffee you drink...looks good! I want to try that..I like trying different coffee. Have you tried Coffee Bean & Tea leaf? A gf of mine has high standards (for everything) and I know she orders from them monthly . Wondering if you have tried the taste? I dont know if it is really _that_ good or shes just saying that b/c shes originally from LA?! lol..


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 28 2009, 09:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823455


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Aug 28 2009, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823331





> Looks like I'm an addict too Alice![/B]


Yes you are Mandy! lol!! Welcome to the club!

QUOTE (tamizami @ Aug 28 2009, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823369


> Add me to the list of Trader Joe's & Farmers Market fans. I can't believe it took me so long, but now that I don't work and have time to really shop and compare, nothing beats Trader Joe's for quality, variety, price and great customer service![/B]


Tami, you are in too!! Woo Hoo!! haha

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 28 2009, 05:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823384


> Frozen Alsatian Tarts, with creme fraiche/ham/gruyere cheese/carmelized onions. They are to die for.
> Frozen chocolate croissants that you leave out to rise at night and bake first thing in the morning. Yum.
> Frozen Sweet Potato Fries. Good stuff.
> 
> ...


Suzan, those look GOOD! I actually have not tried their deserts or croissants...haha..I am not usually into sweet stuff except chocolate but I will try those next time I go!

I am googling the coffee you drink...looks good! I want to try that..I like trying different coffee. Have you tried Coffee Bean & Tea leaf? A gf of mine has high standards (for everything) and I know she orders from them monthly . Wondering if you have tried the taste? I dont know if it is really _that_ good or shes just saying that b/c shes originally from LA?! lol..
[/B][/QUOTE]

Never tried that coffee. I'll check it out. I've been ordering from Intelligentsia for years. The cofee is so fresh! They roast it and ship it the same day, and then I get it two days later. It's good stuff.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I used to love Whole Foods when I was in Houston. The one here, first of all is 1 hour away from me and their meat is not as nicely trimmed and does not look as nice as in the Houston store. It's expensive yes. In the meantime I have found a butcher shop that has nice meat and is a lot cheaper. Just as an example : cornish hen at Whole Foods is 8.99/lbs and at my butcher 1.99/lbs. That is a HUGE difference. There is a Trader Joe half an hour from my place. But like some other people said the produce section is not "formidable". The meat section is very limited too. But they have very good and cheap french wines. Our neighbor works there too. We don't go often because we have other stores with more choices. We have a Sprout's Farmers Market and Fry's Market place who opened a brand new store 15 minutes from me. Both of those have organic foods. We have bought some frozen dessert and appetizers from TJ and they were good (snails and mushrooms in fillo). The Alsatian pie I can make myself. Lol. I don't have ONE only store. In each of them there is something I like.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Luckily I think we get pretty good customers at Trader Joes too, not too many rude people and when they get taken well care of they don't stay rude for too long.  We definetely try to creat a 'wow' customer experience there. 

TJs has stopped carrying all items made in China, even the reusable bags. 

Sometimes I think the produce is a little lacking but it is consitently cheaper than all the other grocery stores I go to, and it is good quality. 

I haven't ever been to Whole Foods, maybe I should check it out.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Aug 28 2009, 10:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823472


> I used to love Whole Foods when I was in Houston. The one here, first of all is 1 hour away from me and their meat is not as nicely trimmed and does not look as nice as in the Houston store. It's expensive yes. In the meantime I have found a butcher shop that has nice meat and is a lot cheaper. Just as an example : cornish hen at Whole Foods is 8.99/lbs and at my butcher 1.99/lbs. That is a HUGE difference. There is a Trader Joe half an hour from my place. But like some other people said the produce section is not "formidable". The meat section is very limited too.[/B]


this is a good point! even thought my TJ has good produce (veggies and fruits) the meat and fresh seafood is very limited. I still go to WF for those, and I am very happy w/ WF's quality. I have not been lucky enough to find a good butcher shop. 

QUOTE (k9Cracker @ Aug 28 2009, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823476


> TJs has stopped carrying all items made in China, even the reusable bags.[/B]


thanks for the tip! was there a defect in those items made there? just curious. thanks!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

I go there for the wine (seriously, what an awesome selection!) and checkin out the hot guys. 

(I totally can't lie to you guys. That's why I go. It's not anywhere near me or on the way to anything, even.)

I've sampled several things there, and as mentioned, their frozen foods are yummmmmmmmmmmmmy. Chicken quesadillas with the BEST cheese ever. So yummy. I tried something I couldn't pronounce, but it looked good, and after I ate it and decided "Whatever this is, I'm going to eat it every day for the rest of my life!" I googled it and it was full of veggies and things I'd never eaten or had a single desire to eat ever in my life. SO yummy. Do I remember what it's called? No. But I know where it is in the case! 

I've tried to get a job there a few times, mostly as a sign artist, and no luck yet. 
(Got another job I'm working on getting right now out of state... so we'll see!)


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Aug 28 2009, 11:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823512


> I go there for the wine (seriously, what an awesome selection!) and checkin out the hot guys.[/B]


ROFL!!!!!!!!!!! :wavetowel2:  :smrofl: :smrofl: 

That is why you are one of the original members of SGG! Loves it!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I always wanted to try Trader Joe's... but there is none around here. BUT... I just looked on their
website and one is opening soon in Princeton! That's about 20 minutes from me! The Whole Foods
I shop at is in Princeton..... guess they're going to get some competition... lol.

My daughter who lives on the upper west side shops at Fairway and she raves about their
products. I wish there was a Fairway around here too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Alot of people I know LOVE Trader Joe's, so whenever I go up to Marlton, I like to stop in. Then I usually call someone and ask "what's good here again?" :blush: Being an hour away I can't get a whole food order so I always try to pick up a few things that are wonderful! 

The next time I'm heading in that direction, I'll have to re-read this thread :biggrin: ....to find out what I should buy. No whole goods around that I know of.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Nothing wrong with it, just customers were less comfortable with buying China made products.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Trader joe's is awesome as long as you don't go to the one in the city. The line is always ridiculously long and they sell out of things so fast.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

i absolutely love trader joe's!!! our shopping is always fast and efficient. whole foods is actually much more expensive and i personally end up not liking a lot of their products.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 29 2009, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823672


> Trader joe's is awesome as long as you don't go to the one in the city. The line is always ridiculously long and they sell out of things so fast.[/B]


ditto!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Aug 29 2009, 08:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823572


> I always wanted to try Trader Joe's... but there is none around here. BUT... I just looked on their
> website and one is opening soon in Princeton! That's about 20 minutes from me! The Whole Foods
> I shop at is in Princeton..... guess they're going to get some competition... lol.[/B]


The Whole Foods in Princeton is my FAVORITE Whole Foods!! I like it soo much more than the ones near me! I also think that one is less crowded too.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 30 2009, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824048


> QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Aug 29 2009, 08:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823572





> I always wanted to try Trader Joe's... but there is none around here. BUT... I just looked on their
> website and one is opening soon in Princeton! That's about 20 minutes from me! The Whole Foods
> I shop at is in Princeton..... guess they're going to get some competition... lol.[/B]


The Whole Foods in Princeton is my FAVORITE Whole Foods!! I like it soo much more than the ones near me! I also think that one is less crowded too.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's the problem with Whole Foods, some stores are better than others. It was the same for me in Houston, the one close to me was not as good as the one half an hour away. I am suprised that the one here is not better especially that he is located in Scottsdale.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 30 2009, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824048


> QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Aug 29 2009, 08:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823572





> I always wanted to try Trader Joe's... but there is none around here. BUT... I just looked on their
> website and one is opening soon in Princeton! That's about 20 minutes from me! The Whole Foods
> I shop at is in Princeton..... guess they're going to get some competition... lol.[/B]


The Whole Foods in Princeton is my FAVORITE Whole Foods!! I like it soo much more than the ones near me! I also think that one is less crowded too.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just looked up the address for the new Trader Joe's in Princeton and it's going to be right
across route 1 from the Whole Foods. I can hit both stores on one trip...lol.

I like the Princeton store, too, in fact I just cam back from shopping there a few minutes ago.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Aug 30 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824061


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 30 2009, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824048





> QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Aug 29 2009, 08:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823572





> I always wanted to try Trader Joe's... but there is none around here. BUT... I just looked on their
> website and one is opening soon in Princeton! That's about 20 minutes from me! The Whole Foods
> I shop at is in Princeton..... guess they're going to get some competition... lol.[/B]


The Whole Foods in Princeton is my FAVORITE Whole Foods!! I like it soo much more than the ones near me! I also think that one is less crowded too.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's the problem with Whole Foods, some stores are better than others. It was the same for me in Houston, the one close to me was not as good as the one half an hour away. I am suprised that the one here is not better especially that he is located in Scottsdale.
[/B][/QUOTE]

yes! i wanted to buy Castor & Pollux items but had to go to 3 different Whole Foods to find one that carries it. I guess maybe some locations are larger so they can have more stock? It is the same w/ many stores too..even TJs. Maybe stores should offer selling stuff online? hehe..makes it easier on all of us!


QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Aug 30 2009, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824095


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 30 2009, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824048





> QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Aug 29 2009, 08:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823572





> I always wanted to try Trader Joe's... but there is none around here. BUT... I just looked on their
> website and one is opening soon in Princeton! That's about 20 minutes from me! The Whole Foods
> I shop at is in Princeton..... guess they're going to get some competition... lol.[/B]


The Whole Foods in Princeton is my FAVORITE Whole Foods!! I like it soo much more than the ones near me! I also think that one is less crowded too.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just looked up the address for the new Trader Joe's in Princeton and it's going to be right
across route 1 from the Whole Foods. I can hit both stores on one trip...lol.

I like the Princeton store, too, in fact I just cam back from shopping there a few minutes ago.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Woo hoo! I gotta tell my MIL that. She goes to the Princeton Whole Foods all the time too! I LOVE food shopping in NJ though, they have the best supermarkets!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

Woo hoo! I gotta tell my MIL that. She goes to the Princeton Whole Foods all the time too! I LOVE food shopping in NJ though, they have the best supermarkets!
[/QUOTE]

********************************************************************************
*************************************

Alice, do you like Wegman's supermarket?  We have two that are nearby. Their supermarkets in this area are BEAUTIFUL! And, their selections of foods and other items are awesome! 

As for Trader Vic's ... my favorite Trader Vic's is in Tucson, Arizona. BEAUTIFUL store, too. Lot's of goodies! We do not have a Trader Vic's nearby where we live. I wouldn't be surprised though if one comes into this area in the near future. This is one area of the country, even with the recession, that keeps on building new homes and stores, etc.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Aug 30 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824217


> Alice, do you like Wegman's supermarket?  We have two that are nearby. Their supermarkets in this area are BEAUTIFUL! And, their selections of foods and other items are awesome!
> 
> As for Trader Vic's ... my favorite Trader Vic's is in Tucson, Arizona. BEAUTIFUL store, too. Lot's of goodies! We do not have a Trader Vic's nearby where we live. I wouldn't be surprised though if one comes into this area in the near future. This is one area of the country, even with the recession, that keeps on building new homes and stores, etc.[/B]


Marie, I dont think I have been inside a Wegman before, but I heard of it! I think there are several in NJ actually..I will check it out!
Dont you think shopping in nice supermarkets is relaxing? heehee...


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 31 2009, 10:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824400


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Aug 30 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824217





> Alice, do you like Wegman's supermarket?  We have two that are nearby. Their supermarkets in this area are BEAUTIFUL! And, their selections of foods and other items are awesome!
> 
> As for Trader Vic's ... my favorite Trader Vic's is in Tucson, Arizona. BEAUTIFUL store, too. Lot's of goodies! We do not have a Trader Vic's nearby where we live. I wouldn't be surprised though if one comes into this area in the near future. This is one area of the country, even with the recession, that keeps on building new homes and stores, etc.[/B]


Marie, I dont think I have been inside a Wegman before, but I heard of it! I think there are several in NJ actually..I will check it out!
Dont you think shopping in nice supermarkets is relaxing? heehee...
[/B][/QUOTE]

There are 3 Wegmans near me.... but I don't usually shop there. I don't like Wegmans as much as I like Whole Foods. One is close to Princeton and the other 2 are in the opposite direction. The one in Princeton is pretty nice, but one of the other Wegmans is not so nice.... so I guess that just like Whole Foods, different locations can be very different. 

Wegmans has a lot of prepared food and a good meat section.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

When I lived in San Francisco, before I got married, my roommate and I would go to Trader Joes every single weekend. He introduced me to all the great items there. he was obsessed with TJ and I became obsessed as well. 

gosh I miss going there. We'd spend hours making sure nothing escaped us. They used to have these little shrimp/lobsters (not all the time) which were AMAZING!! They were large shrimp but tasted just like lobster.


----------

